# Multiple dash cams?



## Greg Norz (Oct 29, 2017)

Has anyone here run multiple dash cams? I'm thinking of getting a dual cam with one camera pointing front, outside the car, and one point backwards, also outside the car. I'd have a second cam to record the interior. It seems like overkill, but I'd like all of my bases covered.

I am leaning toward the Thinkware F800 Pro for front + rear and the Anker Roav series for the second, internal camera with audio.

Thoughts and suggestions?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I use my cell phone front facing camera to record the inside, while I use a dedicated dash cam to record traffic.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I have a Blackvue DR650s-2CH IR.....except I use the back view for an inside view instead. Pax do stupid shit....now it's on camera.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Greg Norz said:


> Has anyone here run multiple dash cams? I'm thinking of getting a dual cam with one camera pointing front, outside the car, and one point backwards, also outside the car. I'd have a second cam to record the interior. It seems like overkill, but I'd like all of my bases covered.
> 
> I am leaning toward the Thinkware F800 Pro for front + rear and the Anker Roav series for the second, internal camera with audio.
> 
> Thoughts and suggestions?


.
The cab co i drive for uses double cameras, one as a dash camera, one as a security camera.

Both camera's have saved me from getting fired.
(one groping/molestation accusation, proven to have never happened) {could have gone to jail}
(one car accident claim, my side was proven true, the other drivers was proven false.) {saved me points on my liscense and the deductible}


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

Greg Norz said:


> Has anyone here run multiple dash cams? I'm thinking of getting a dual cam with one camera pointing front, outside the car, and one point backwards, also outside the car. I'd have a second cam to record the interior. It seems like overkill, but I'd like all of my bases covered.
> 
> I am leaning toward the Thinkware F800 Pro for front + rear and the Anker Roav series for the second, internal camera with audio.
> 
> Thoughts and suggestions?


How about 2pcs B1W module? One for front view,and one for inside or rearview.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Amazon has the Vantrue N2 Pro on sale for $150 right now. 
I just purchased mine yesterday and bought the mount, hardwire cable for just over $200.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

I use a Viofo A119 with GPS for front view, and some cheap off brand with IR leds for rear and passenger view.

I am considering adding one or two more to more fully cover side views.

FRONT CAM

The Viofo A119 is awesome. Super wide front view at 2560x1440, makes license plates easy to read even at some distance. Controls and menus are a little less than intuitive, but otherwise a great unit.

Takes up to 128GB micro SD, and that gives it nearly 12 hours recording time. I use a 64GB and get 5.8 hours recorded.

Easy windshield mounting and hides behind mirror so it does not block your view.

At $85 with gps mount at Amazon, it's a great value.

REAR CAM:

Some off brand china made crap that was $35. Was originally my front cam till I realized it was nowhere near HD quality. But it has IR leds for night vision, so it's useful as a rear facing camera.

I'm considering adding one more either like this or the cobra 835, and point this one right rear, and the new on mounted on the right front pillar and pointed left rear for better side coverage.

(Gotta catch those Priusholes in my blind spots)



Greg Norz said:


> I am leaning toward the Thinkware F800 Pro for front + rear and the Anker Roav series for the second, internal camera with audio.
> 
> Thoughts and suggestions?


Consumer Reports rated the thinkware "bad".

Get the VIOFO A119, it's awesome.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

If you drive rideshare and your cam records audio, make sure you are aware of the laws in your states(s). Courts take unauthorized recording seriously.


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

Get the VIOFO A119, it's awesome.[/QUOTE]
+1, and please PM us for discount code if someone want to get one also!


----------



## Greg Norz (Oct 29, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I use my cell phone front facing camera to record the inside, while I use a dedicated dash cam to record traffic.


Which app do you use? I haven't found an iPhone app that will record with the front camera.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Greg Norz said:


> Which app do you use? I haven't found an iPhone app that will record with the front camera.


I use AutoBoy Blackbox on Android.

A nice feature of it is that it also records speed and street name on an overlay on top of the video, from GPS data.


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

I tried the thinkware, its own update bricked the device , returned it 3 times before I gave up. I use the blackvue 650s or gw i dont recall. its a 2 channel with IR system and cloud connection.

also heard good thigns abotu the vantrue line


----------



## Greg Norz (Oct 29, 2017)

After researching, I think the BlackVue offerings are better. I’ll likely look at the 650/750 line for a 2ch setup and the 1ch 450. 650 for front and interior, 450 for rear.


----------

